# Devils Lake Report 9/2



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

High winds and cooler weather kept most fisherman off the lake the last few days. 
With a pretty good forecast for the weekend, things should pick up. Overall fishing
remains quite good. Anglers continue to catch walleyes and pike with most all
presentations. Slip bobbering in the trees of the Flats, Ft. Totten, the Casino,
and near the 20 bridge in East Bay; trolling bottom bouncers with spinners over
rocky points or other structure in areas such as Haley's Hump, Patience Point, Doc
Hagens, Bud Bay, Ft. Totten/Cactus Points, Five Crows, Stromme Addition or the
Dairy; and trolling cranks such as jointed raps, deep tail dancers, salmo hornets,
or reef runners along the rip rap of the highways, the sunken golden highway, and
the north end of Six Mile near the Pepsi building are all good areas and
presentations. Shore fisherman continue to report good fishing at the bridges, hwy
281 & 19 near Minnewaukan, the north end of Creel Bay, and the rip rap near Acorn
Ridge. Lindy rigs, small countdowns, jigs, or just a plain hook with a split shot
and crawler have been good. We wish everyone a safe and enjoyable Labor Day
weekend.


----------

